# Kalita Wave



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

So I got myself a Kalita wave 155. From hasbean - credit where credit is due - it arrived in less than 24 hours. Excellent.

Initial observations:

Consistency. It would appear that the wave is much more forgiving technique wise. I'm still paying attention and taking care with the pour, obviously. But it seems to be much more forgiving of small mistakes. Anyone else see this?

Striking how dinky the thing is, almost tough to imagine making 500ml of coffee with something that small.

Anyone else used the wave recently, any observations to add?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks interesting , could you take a pic of it from below and from above? Sounds more fool-proof than the Hario v60

Ive seen the disposable single-use filter-brewers too, they look cool for work/travel.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Damn... yet another pourover device!! Interesting that the flat bottom is said to encourage even extraction when conversely Scott Rao's espresso book (talking about drip coffee) says a cone filter (i.e. NOT a flat bottom) helps with even extraction since it avoids the problem of the upper section of the grinds being highly diffused of solids and the lower section being clogged with all the solids that have been washed through from above.

Anyway, here's a vid from Nick Cho.


----------

